# Turkish Visas



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you enter Turkey please check the visa you get at the border post see HERE

Also check the date that your vehicle must be exported by. There is a date and a number close to your personal visa. The date is when the vehicle must be export by and the number is the reference on the Turkish computer.

Make sure you do not overstay your visa as the Turkish authorities come down hard on over stayers. 8O 8O

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This is an update on Turkish Tourist Visas.

http://www.fethiyetimes.com/expat-zone/visa/5308-tourist-visa-overstay-at-your-peril.html

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This is the latest on the tourist visa situation in Turkey.
http://www.fethiyetimes.com/expat-z...of-the-new-tourist-visa-stickers-at-last.html

So make sure you check your visa if you plan to stay in Turkey for more than 90 days.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Another chapter in the Turkish Tourist Visa saga HERE It looks like we will have to restrict our stay to 90 days this winter.  

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We have got round the new visa regulations by applying for residency permits, this will allow us to stay for 4 months we wanted instead of the 90 days.   

Don


----------



## cybersuezee (Jan 11, 2013)

*6 month visa for Turkey*

At the Ipsala border we were given a 6 month visa for our vehicle in Turkey, but only 3 month visas for ourselves. We believe that it is possible to apply for 6 month visas for us (in fact 9 months is permitted now) but we have to apply at the ministry of foreign affairs. Does anyone know where we go (physical address) in Izmir or Antalya?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: 6 month visa for Turkey*



cybersuezee said:


> At the Ipsala border we were given a 6 month visa for our vehicle in Turkey, but only 3 month visas for ourselves. We believe that it is possible to apply for 6 month visas for us (in fact 9 months is permitted now) but we have to apply at the ministry of foreign affairs. Does anyone know where we go (physical address) in Izmir or Antalya?


Hi,
The only info I have on extending a tourist visa is HERE usually you can extend the visa in the first 15 days or in the last month but this being Turkey anything can happen. I would suggest unless you can speak Turkish you get a Turkish national who is fluent in English before visiting your nearest Foreigners Police/Aliens Department (Yabancilar Subesi).

The info is almost a year old but I can't find anything later, I've never met anybody who has extended a TV like us most people take out residency permits.

Get back to me if you need any more help, we will be in Fethiye until early May.

Good luck but remember this is Turkey.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Just had a thought why not try Kusadasi, Bodrum or Marmaris, parking is easier and you stand a better chance of finding English speaking officials in these places.

Don


----------



## cybersuezee (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Don,
Thank you for the reply to my post. We are in Troia at the moment, and our rough schedule is Bergama, Kusadasi, Bodrum, Marmaris, Fetiye, Kas, and finally Alanya. We will keep asking questions on the way! 

Perhaps we can fulfill our 6 months stay out of the EU by spending some time in T.R.O.N.C. and returning to Turkey after that?
Sue


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

cybersuezee said:


> Hi Don,
> Thank you for the reply to my post. We are in Troia at the moment, and our rough schedule is Bergama, Kusadasi, Bodrum, Marmaris, Fetiye, Kas, and finally Alanya. We will keep asking questions on the way!
> 
> Perhaps we can fulfill our 6 months stay out of the EU by spending some time in T.R.O.N.C. and returning to Turkey after that?
> Sue


Hi Sue,

When entering Turkey you automatically get a multiple entry visa valid for 180 days, but you can only actually stay in the country for a maximum of 90 days during the validity of the visa. Also you can't get a new visa until after the expiry of the old one. Basically it means you couldn't re-enter Turkey until 180 days after our original entry date.

So you could go to the TRNC and cross into southern Greek Cyprus which is in the EU. This might be a problem if you are from outside the EU and only have a visa to stay in the Schengen countries for 90 days.

As you are coming through Fethiye maybe we can get together and have a chat.

Don


----------



## cybersuezee (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Don,
We are now in Bergama, and will bus into Izmir on Monday to try to sort out the viza issue. 

We are Kiwis, so the Schengen zone rules are a bit different for us.

Would love to meet you in Fethiye when we pass through! Will be back in touch.

Sue


----------



## cybersuezee (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Don,
We are leaving Kusadaci tomorrow, and will probably head for Sugar Beach as we campground in Bodrum or Marmaris, and Dalyan isn't open. 
Would be nice if we could meet for a chat while we are nearby
Kind regards
Sue


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue,

Let me know when you arrive and we will come and visit you or I can PM you our Turkish mobile number and you can call us.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## cybersuezee (Jan 11, 2013)

For those that are interested - here is what we had to do to extend our 3 month visas to stay for 6 months. I had tried to find out by email and internet how to do this, with little success but I did find out we had to go to the “Aliens and Foreigners” department at the Central Police Station in Konak Square. 
When we got to the police station it was just on noon, and we were told we couldn’t enter till 1 o’clock! There were separate queues for men and women where bags, etc. were searched. Crossing the small square and through a second security check on entering the police building we found the Aliens and Foreigners department on the 2nd floor. There we went to the reception, explained what we wanted and were given 2 forms each to fill out (different to the ones we had that we’d already filled out for our visit to the Turkish Embassy in London - which had been a complete waste of time), given ticket numbers told to go back downstairs and have the forms stamped. After being directed to the “hole in the wall” outside the building and having the forms stamped, we went back upstairs and had to wait some time for our number to come up. The man we got did not speak good English so with the help of another who had better English, and a fellow “customer” we found that to stay 6 months we would need to apply for residency. We had to go to a bank and change €1,000 each into Turkish Lira and get the bank documentation for this, hand over five passport photos each and photocopies of our passport main pages and relevant visa pages (there is a shop that does the photographs and photocopies on the next corner - walking left as you come out of the police station - cost about TL10), pay TL198 each for the residency permit and TL90 each Tax. Off we went to the Turkish bank (we went to Türkiye Ä°ÅŸ BankasÄ±) with our credit card, took a number and waited again! A helpful teller told us (in English) we had to get the €2,000 from an ATM (there was another branch of the same bank 10mins walk away which has ONE machine that dispenses Euros). Then we had to go to the Çakabey Vergi Dairesi (Tax Office) to get a Tax number. We found the next bank and finally the machine that dispensed Euros, then we went a couple more blocks where we finally located the Tax Office and the correct floor and counter, where a woman took our passports and were firmly told to “Wait!” However it wasn’t a long wait before each passport was returned along with a small piece of paper with a number on it. So back we went to the first bank, where we took a number, waited again, then changed the Euros into TL and got the necessary documentation for the Police. Back across the square and waited for the same clerk to be free, and everything was accepted to process, paid the TL198 to him and then downstairs and across to another building on the corner to pay the TL90 tax. We did this then went back upstairs with that piece of paper, and we were told that they would hold our passports until the Permits were ready for us to collect in two weeks’ time! (We hadn’t been told this at the start).


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkish visas Forum*

Hi Sue,

Thanks for that, could be most useful to some of us one day.

If that sounds like a right load of faff, and somewhat off topic, we have Australian friends who have a house in central France, and an apartment on the French coast.
Two summers ago they overstayed their 3 months in France, and had flown back to England to visit friends, flew back into France via Limoges airport and were not allowed into the country . . . they had to take the next plane back to London, and go back to Australia . . . most inconvenient as most of their luggage was in France and they had friends about to arrive there on a visit.

Once back in Australia, they had to apply for residency permits, which cost them an arm and a leg, and they had to fly from Melbourne where they live, to collect them in Sidney . . . the only option offered them.

They were not allowed back to France for 6 months.

That said, Australia and France seem to have a tit-for-tat thing going, they don't like each other very much.

As I said, a bit off-topic . . .

Well done for biting all that off !

Helen


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cybersuezee said:


> For those that are interested - here is what we had to do to extend our 3 month visas to stay for 6 months. I had tried to find out by email and internet how to do this, with little success but I did find out we had to go to the "Aliens and Foreigners" department at the Central Police Station in Konak Square.
> When we got to the police station it was just on noon, and we were told we couldn't enter till 1 o'clock! There were separate queues for men and women where bags, etc. were searched. Crossing the small square and through a second security check on entering the police building we found the Aliens and Foreigners department on the 2nd floor. There we went to the reception, explained what we wanted and were given 2 forms each to fill out (different to the ones we had that we'd already filled out for our visit to the Turkish Embassy in London - which had been a complete waste of time), given ticket numbers told to go back downstairs and have the forms stamped. After being directed to the "hole in the wall" outside the building and having the forms stamped, we went back upstairs and had to wait some time for our number to come up. The man we got did not speak good English so with the help of another who had better English, and a fellow "customer" we found that to stay 6 months we would need to apply for residency. We had to go to a bank and change €1,000 each into Turkish Lira and get the bank documentation for this, hand over five passport photos each and photocopies of our passport main pages and relevant visa pages (there is a shop that does the photographs and photocopies on the next corner - walking left as you come out of the police station - cost about TL10), pay TL198 each for the residency permit and TL90 each Tax. Off we went to the Turkish bank (we went to Türkiye Ä°ÅŸ BankasÄ±) with our credit card, took a number and waited again! A helpful teller told us (in English) we had to get the €2,000 from an ATM (there was another branch of the same bank 10mins walk away which has ONE machine that dispenses Euros). Then we had to go to the Çakabey Vergi Dairesi (Tax Office) to get a Tax number. We found the next bank and finally the machine that dispensed Euros, then we went a couple more blocks where we finally located the Tax Office and the correct floor and counter, where a woman took our passports and were firmly told to "Wait!" However it wasn't a long wait before each passport was returned along with a small piece of paper with a number on it. So back we went to the first bank, where we took a number, waited again, then changed the Euros into TL and got the necessary documentation for the Police. Back across the square and waited for the same clerk to be free, and everything was accepted to process, paid the TL198 to him and then downstairs and across to another building on the corner to pay the TL90 tax. We did this then went back upstairs with that piece of paper, and we were told that they would hold our passports until the Permits were ready for us to collect in two weeks' time! (We hadn't been told this at the start).


So nothing much has changed since I first went there 20+ years ago.

Only time I had an easy ride was when I went to Antalya to work for Sun Express Airline (owned, then, by Lufthansa and Turkish banks). They sorted our visas, work permits and Turkish endorsements on our flying licences - well we were flying lots of German tourists to Turkey and TRNC (that bit I was not comfortable with).

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry tried to delete repeat post above in 4-5 minutes but not permitted.

Geoff


----------

